# Kaum ist KDE 3.1.1 draussen schon Probleme ;-)

## floe-de

Hallo,

nun ist ja seit einigen Tagen das Update für KDE draussen.

Ich habe nun ein Problem da die kompilierung ständig abbricht,

wobei folgender Fehler ausgegeben wird:

ndefined -version-info 2:0:1 artskde.lo kioinputstream_impl.lo kplayobject.lo kplayobjectfactory.lo kartsfloatwatch.lo kartsdispatcher.lo kaudiorecordstream.lo kartsserver.lo kdatarequest_impl.lo kaudioconverter.lo kvideowidget.lo kplayobjectcreator.lo ../../kio/libkio.la -lqtmcop -lsoundserver_idl

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-0.9.0_rc6/image//usr/lib/libasound.la'

make[3]: *** [libartskde.la.closure] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.1.1/arts/kde'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.1.1/arts'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.1.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 116, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

Weis jemand einen Rat, ich hab das nun schon 2-3 mal versucht immer der selbe Fehler auch nachdem ich Alsa-Lib nochmals kompiliert habe. 

Durch folgenden Befehl habe ich KDE veruscht zu aktualisieren

emerge -u kde

----------

## Carlo

Jau, ist schon "schick". Bei mir zicken bisher kdebase-3.0.5a-r2, kdeutils-3.1.1 und kdegraphics-3.1.1.

Carlo

----------

## steveb

hmmm.... ich würde schon gerne wissen, wie man es schafft kde zu zerschiessen?

bei mir ging das ding ohne probleme durch:

```
# qpkg -I -nc -v kde-base 

kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

kde-base/arts-1.0.5a

kde-base/arts-1.1.1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.1

kde-base/kdegames-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeutils-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeedu-3.1.1

kde-base/kdebase-3.1.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1.1

kde-base/kdepim-3.1.1

kde-base/kdetoys-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-3.1.1

kde-base/kde-3.1.1

kde-base/kdesdk-3.1.1
```

lediglich kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.1 hat bei mir ins gras gebissen bei der kompilierung, weil ich distcc eingesetzt habe. aber ohne distcc ging das ding ohne probleme durch  :Smile: 

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Carlo

@steveb: Das hat wenig mit zerschießen zu tun, sondern liegt oft an den verwendeten Compiler-Flags. kdebase-3.1 ließ sich z.B. auch nur ohne -fforce-addr kompilieren. 

Carlo

----------

## steveb

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> @steveb: Das hat wenig mit zerschießen zu tun, sondern liegt oft an den verwendeten Compiler-Flags. kdebase-3.1 ließ sich z.B. auch nur ohne -fforce-addr kompilieren. 
> 
> Carlo

 

dann erkläre mir mal folgenden output:

```
# grep -i "^CFLAGS=" /etc/make.conf;qpkg -I -nc -v kde-base              

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

kde-base/arts-1.0.5a

kde-base/arts-1.1.1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.1-r1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.1

kde-base/kdegames-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeutils-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeedu-3.1.1

kde-base/kdebase-3.1.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1.1

kde-base/kdepim-3.1.1

kde-base/kdetoys-3.1.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-3.1.1

kde-base/kde-3.1.1

kde-base/kdesdk-3.1.1
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Carlo

@steveb: Diesmal ist's auch was anderes.  :Wink: 

ccache ist schuld. Einmal /usr/bin/ccache/ccache -c und die ebuilds kompilieren ganz friedlich.

Carlo

----------

## steveb

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> @steveb: Diesmal ist's auch was anderes. 
> 
> ccache ist schuld. Einmal /usr/bin/ccache/ccache -c und die ebuilds kompilieren ganz friedlich.
> 
> Carlo

 

hmmm... was soll ich da noch sagen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Carlo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> hmmm... was soll ich da noch sagen?

 

Daß ich zu hoffnungsvoll war.... kdegraphics lief durch, kdeutils schon wieder nicht.  :Mad: 

Gute Nacht,

Carlo

----------

## steveb

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   hmmm... was soll ich da noch sagen? 
> 
> Daß ich zu hoffnungsvoll war.... kdegraphics lief durch, kdeutils schon wieder nicht. 
> 
> Gute Nacht,
> ...

 

ja, ja... das leben ist eine n....

aber das gute daran ist, dass endlich so viele leute erkennen, dass entwickeln von anwendungen und vor allem das kompilieren von anwendungen keine 0-8-15 aufgabe ist.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Carlo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> aber das gute daran ist, dass endlich so viele leute erkennen, dass entwickeln von anwendungen und vor allem das kompilieren von anwendungen keine 0-8-15 aufgabe ist.

 

Da kann ich Dir nicht so ohne weiteres zustimmen. Für den normalen Anwender sind derartige Unzulänglichkeiten einfach nicht tragbar. Der nimmt dann SuSE - oder gleich Windows. Die geistige Arbeit, die hinter der Anwendungsentwicklung steckt, wird vom Otto-Normal-Nutzer nie entsprechend honoriert werden, weil der mangels Qualifikation den Aufwand nicht annähernd abschätzen kann.

Carlo

----------

## steveb

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   aber das gute daran ist, dass endlich so viele leute erkennen, dass entwickeln von anwendungen und vor allem das kompilieren von anwendungen keine 0-8-15 aufgabe ist. 
> 
> Da kann ich Dir nicht so ohne weiteres zustimmen. Für den normalen Anwender sind derartige Unzulänglichkeiten einfach nicht tragbar. Der nimmt dann SuSE - oder gleich Windows. Die geistige Arbeit, die hinter der Anwendungsentwicklung steckt, wird vom Otto-Normal-Nutzer nie entsprechend honoriert werden, weil der mangels Qualifikation den Aufwand nicht annähernd abschätzen kann.
> 
> Carlo

 

ein otto-normal-nutzer installiert auch kein gentoo! und es ist mir schon klaar, dass die auch nicht verstehen, was es bedeutet zu entwickeln. aber darum machen sie es ja auch nicht! logisch zu denken und kundenorientiert zu sein und mathematische probleme lösen zu können und und und ... sind halt nicht jedermans sache. aber dennoch blasen sie sich so auf, als wären sie die ultra-giga-mega computer profis, weil sie ja zuhause einen computer haben. aber von der ganzen sache haben sie absolut keine ahnung!

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Carlo

 *steveb wrote:*   

> ein otto-normal-nutzer installiert auch kein gentoo!

 

Stimmt. Es wäre aber durchaus wünschenswert.  :Smile:  Außerdem hat gentoo imho das Zeug dazu. Eigentlich reicht ja schon die Angabe der gewünschten Konfiguration und die Auslieferung individueller Binärpakete gegen einen Obulus würde ein stets aktuelles System für Jedermann bedeuten, ohne z.B. einem Updatezwang, wie bei M$, aufzusitzen. 

Heute ist Linux halt nur was für Interessierte und Leute, die von den Sicherheitslücken von M$ und den politschen Entscheidungen (DRM, TCPA, etc.) die NAse voll haben. Das reicht nur leider nicht für den Desktop-Massenmarkt.

Carlo

----------

## floe-de

Also ich freu mich ja das ihr so innig diskutiert,

aber immer wenn ich eine Antwort mehr sehe denke

ich vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wie ich KDE 3.1.1 doch

noch installieren kann, aber dann sehe ich immer nur 

das ihr euch nett über Gentoo unterhaltet.

Bitte also darum meine Hoffnungen nicht weiter zu zerstören   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Carlo

Entschuldige floe-de. Die Chance mit Deinem Problem Hilfe zu finden, ist wohl im internationalen Teil des Boards größer.  Vielleicht hängst Dich zusätzlich hier mit ran!? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42753

Carlo

----------

## Attila

Hmm..

Ich hab mit 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

distcc und ccache die KDE hier auf zwei rechnern friedlich durchkompiliert. (okay, beim anderen steht da "athlon-xp" anstatt "athlon")

Wobei beim distccDISTCC zu beachten ist, das man NICHT die Umgebungsvariablen CC benutzt, sondern die FEATURE-Variable in make.conf ! (So wie es auch im HowTo steht !) 

Ich hab mit noch mehr CFLAGS rumgespielt, aber das bringt meistens *nichts* ausser probleme mit div. Software !

Bis auf den Gimp, der -Os nicht mag und lieber mit -O2 kompiliert wird, läuft alles bisher auf anhieb !

  Atti

----------

## jay

floe-de: probiers doch mal mit einem "emerge kdelibs" vor "emerge -u kde"

----------

## floe-de

Dank euch, bin zwar noch nicht weiter aber nun lese ich

mal etwas wo ich mir gedanken drüber machen kann.

jay: Mit emerge kdelibs hab ich es veruscht selber Fehler

Attila: Denke nicht das es an den Kompilier Flags liegt den dort habe

ich nichts geändert alles Standard vond er Installation

Carlo: Entschuldigung angenommen   :Wink: 

Hast ja recht das es besser aufgehoben ist beim Internationalen

doch auch im deustchen Forum haben wir sehr kluge Leute und 

somit ist das für mich natürlich erste Wahl, werde deiner Idee aber

bestimmt nachkommen wenn mir keiner Helfen kann.

----------

## jay

Für mich sieht das Problem danach aus, dass aRts, der KDE Sound Daemon, Probleme beim kompilieren macht. Da Du ja ALSA benutzt, brauchst Du aRts gar nicht. Setze doch mal als USE Flag in /etc/make.conf noch ein -arts.

Falls es Dir helfen könnte, meine Settings:

USE="acpi -apm -arts bonobo cdr dvd gphoto2 gtk2 gtkhtml mozilla mysql pda usb"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## sputnik1969

 *jay wrote:*   

> Für mich sieht das Problem danach aus, dass aRts, der KDE Sound Daemon, Probleme beim kompilieren macht. Da Du ja ALSA benutzt, brauchst Du aRts gar nicht. Setze doch mal als USE Flag in /etc/make.conf noch ein -arts.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, wenn ich das mal so sage, aber was ist das für ein Schwachsinn ???

ALSA kann ARTS nicht ersetzen.

"Normale" Soundkarten (und damit meine ich auch die meisten OnboardSoundchips) können nicht mehrere PCM-Kanäle mischen.

Versuch mal auf einem via(oder SIS)-Onboardsound gleichzeitig XMMS und ein Flash-Plugin mit Sound abzuspielen und Du weisst was ich meine... Ohne ARTS wird eins nach dem anderen gespielt, je nachdem welche Applikation du zuerst gestartet hast...

ALSA unterstützt mehrere PCM/Wave-Kanäle nur, wenn die Soundkarte das in Hardware hat, also z.B. bei der SB-Live! oder SB-Audigy. In diesem Fall kann man (prinzipiell) auf ARTS verzichten ansonsten eben nicht....

Also nix für Ungut, das sollte kein Angriff sein sondern eine Feststellung, bevor hier ein Dutzend Fragen auftauchen warum dein Tip nix hilft...

----------

## // .Kn0rki

nur am Rande

Ich schätze mich als Otto-normal-user und benutze trotzdem Linux / Gentoo :)

----------

